
Meh: Python configuration files in Python - PhilipTrauner
https://github.com/PhilipTrauner/Meh
======
a3n
> Meh is a Python configuration utility. ... Instead of relying on some kind
> of data format like JSON it uses something which I can't believe nobody has
> thought of yet: Python.

Setuptools thought of it. You can see it in his own setup.py.

~~~
PhilipTrauner
Removed that paragraph from the readme. While there indeed are projects that
have done this before (Django) setuptools is definitely not a config utility
and does not define variables on a module wide level.

